# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دانشجوی انصرافی هست ؟

## konkur100

سلام و دورد
از بچه های انجمن کسی هست که دانشجوی انصرافی پیام نور باشه و بخواد سراسری 95 شرکت کنه ؟ ( مذکر فقط ! )

----------


## afshin_moghtada

> سلام و دورد
> از بچه های انجمن کسی هست که دانشجوی انصرافی پیام نور باشه و بخواد سراسری 95 شرکت کنه ؟ ( مذکر فقط ! )


حالا جوووووونه من جواب مونث ها رو هم بده که دلشون نشکنه!!!!!!!
مذکر و مونث چیه دوست گلم؟ اینجا انجمن هست  و هدف هممونم موفقیت در کنکور و کمک به هم دیگست.

----------


## idealist

*بله...من هستم...*

----------


## sami7

*منم هستم*

----------


## konkur100

> *منم هستم*


شما واحدی پاس کردین تو دانشگاهتون ؟ چند سال بودین و انصراف دادین ؟

----------


## konkur100

> *بله...من هستم...*


شما مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارین ؟ ( خدمت رفتین ؟ )

----------


## idealist

> شما مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارین ؟ ( خدمت رفتین ؟ )


خدمت بعدا معاف شدم ولی خودم این پروسه پیام نور رفتن برای این که مشمول نشم رو کامل طی کردم و بخاطر همین قوانینش رو میدونم.

----------


## Mohsen2

> سلام و دورد
> از بچه های انجمن کسی هست که دانشجوی انصرافی پیام نور باشه و بخواد سراسری 95 شرکت کنه ؟ ( مذکر فقط ! )


اقا از من میشنوی انصراف نده بزار بعد اعلام نتایج من 5مهر 94انصراف دادم بد بخت شدم یعنی باید اواسط شهریور دفترچه بفرستم تا غیبت نخورم وبعد اگه دانشگاه قبول شم اون درخواست اعزام لغو شه ومعافیت تحصیلی جدید بگیرم

----------


## Reza j

> اقا از من میشنوی انصراف نده بزار بعد اعلام نتایج من 5مهر 94انصراف دادم بد بخت شدم یعنی باید اواسط شهریور دفترچه بفرستم تا غیبت نخورم وبعد اگه دانشگاه قبول شم اون درخواست اعزام لغو شه ومعافیت تحصیلی جدید بگیرم


بهترین کار همینه

----------


## konkur100

> اقا از من میشنوی انصراف نده بزار بعد اعلام نتایج من 5مهر 94انصراف دادم بد بخت شدم یعنی باید اواسط شهریور دفترچه بفرستم تا غیبت نخورم وبعد اگه دانشگاه قبول شم اون درخواست اعزام لغو شه ومعافیت تحصیلی جدید بگیرم


چرا ؟؟؟ مگه بعد انصراف مهلت یک ساله داده نمیشه ؟؟؟ پس چطور تا شهریور وقت داری ؟ ( من ترسم اینه که بعد قبولی و ثبت نام معافیت تحصیلی جدید برام صادر نشه و بگن مشکل نظام وظیفه داری )

----------


## konkur100

> خدمت بعدا معاف شدم ولی خودم این پروسه پیام نور رفتن برای این که مشمول نشم رو کامل طی کردم و بخاطر همین قوانینش رو میدونم.


مشکل پزشکی داشتین که معاف شدین ؟؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> چرا ؟؟؟ مگه بعد انصراف مهلت یک ساله داده نمیشه ؟؟؟ پس چطور تا شهریور وقت داری ؟ ( من ترسم اینه که بعد قبولی و ثبت نام معافیت تحصیلی جدید برام صادر نشه و بگن مشکل نظام وظیفه داری )


دوست عزیز اینجا ایرانه تاریخ مشخصی معلوم نیست اگه ثبت نام دانشگاه افتاد بعد5مهر95اونوقت چه خاکی بگیرم سرم خب مجبورم شهریور بفرستم نظام وظیفه گفت6مر بیای برای معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه بی دانشگاه باید کله روبتراشی و بری خدمت ولی اگر دفترچه رو بفرستی اگه تاریخ اعزام قبل دانشگاه هم باشه ترخیص مشی تازه میتونی 2بار تاریخ اعزام رو هم عقب بندازی برا اینه که میگم انصراف نده من بد بخت شدم رفت

----------


## konkur100

> دوست عزیز اینجا ایرانه تاریخ مشخصی معلوم نیست اگه ثبت نام دانشگاه افتاد بعد5مهر95اونوقت چه خاکی بگیرم سرم خب مجبورم شهریور بفرستم نظام وظیفه گفت6مر بیای برای معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه بی دانشگاه باید کله روبتراشی و بری خدمت ولی اگر دفترچه رو بفرستی اگه تاریخ اعزام قبل دانشگاه هم باشه ترخیص مشی تازه میتونی 2بار تاریخ اعزام رو هم عقب بندازی برا اینه که میگم انصراف نده من بد بخت شدم رفت


خدا نکنه داداش . انشالله که مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد . من الان دقیقا چطور میتونم بفهمم که غیبت نخوردم ؟ چون من الان 2 ساله فقط شهریه میدم و 2 ترم هم مرخصی گرفتم .

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

برای انصراف ببینید چند تا تاپیک زدید

دانشجوی انصرافی و کنکور سراسری

مهم و فوری : انصراف از دانشگاه

دانشجوی انصرافی

انصراف قبل از 30 بهمن

چگونه انصراف بدم

هر ماه یه تاپیک

لطفا تاپیک های دیگرو up  کنید

----------

